

Amazon announces new Kindle Paperwhite - adamkochanowicz
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/17/kindle-announces-new-119-paperwhite-e-reader-with-a-font-thats-easy-on-the-eyes/#.ueknbe:0t2k

======
tomcam
I wish so dearly they would allow ragged right text.

